# Help please! This is new to me!



## Darockbomb (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi!

I have a 20 gallon tank with 2 bettas, a male who is almost a year old and a female, who we've had for approx 3 months. I initially had no intention on breeding them, but now, the female is full of eggs, so it seems by her full belly, and i'm trying to figure out how to keep her from getting eggbound. The male was basically in solitary prior to setting up this tank in early December, where he was introduced to it as well as 5 other fish. I know, a lot at once for the poor boy...anyway...They've been getting along ok- he flares, she runs, same old story, but the other day I saw him trying to make a bubble nest. She shows no stripes, but his colors are bold. She has since gotten bigger, thus my thought that she's full of eggs. I seperated them in a new tank, together, with no gravel or fancy anything, in hopes of getting them to do what they do best but from here i'm clueless. Can someone out there let me know how long I should be waiting for her to stripe? Will he kill her before they "get it on"? He's flaring at her a lot and she seems submissive but I really need a clue here. AND....if they don't spawn, how can I get her to release her eggs so she doesn't die?? I'm FRAZZLED!!

Thanks.....sorry in advance for being completely fishy stupid.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm not very knowledgeable about breeding bettas, but to tell you the truth, do not keep them together. Female and male bettas are really not compatible. Nearly always, one will kill the other. The only time they should be together is when you're trying to breed them, and even so, that should only be for a few hours max.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Everything trashion said is true. I understand you put the female in a cup or on one side of a divider from the male. When she wants to breed she will jump to his side. As soon as they spawn, you take her out.


----------

